# Lubuntu "checking battery state"



## speedy11131 (Dec 24, 2010)

I recently installed Lubuntu on my Asus 1215N as it was faster than Linux Mint, however when I used the built in feature to install the nvidia driver, it now gets stuck on "checking battery state" on boot (after it activates and I restart)

I know its a driver issue because other people have had the same issue, and with a generic driver it works fine...

How do I fix this? Some have said to install new drivers from nvidia website, but how do I kill LFCE to install them?


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2010)

If the laptop doesn't show the GRUB menu (that lets you select an OS), press escape after you have seen the POST screen, and select the option that allows you to start Lubuntu in recovery mode. In the menu that appears, select "start rootshell prompt" and type:

```
sudo apt-get remove nvidia-settings nvidia-[i](version number)[/i] nvidia-[I](version number)[/I]-modaliases
```
Press enter, enter your pasword (again, press enter) and after a few seconds you will see a new prompt in which you will need to type 
	
	



```
sudo reboot
```
 to be able to reboot.
Boot the system as you would do normally.

And if you can't remember the version number of the nvidia driver, fill in _current_ were I wrote _(version number)_. Good chance that it works, because at a certain moment the packages installed are having that in their name (I don't know why).



speedy11131 said:


> but how do I kill LFCE to install them?


I suppose you mean LXDE


----------



## speedy11131 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes LXDE?

And thanks, I will try the above. The reason it sucks, is that Windows feels sluggish, while Lubuntu works great (other than video, which is what I wanted to improve with the driver) and now it won't boot at all


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 26, 2010)

speedy11131 said:


> Yes LXDE?



Lubuntu is called like that, because instead of Gnome (--> Ubuntu), it uses LXDE as visual user interface (Xubuntu uses XFCE and Kubuntu KDE).



speedy11131 said:


> And thanks, I will try the above. The reason it sucks, is that Windows feels sluggish, while Lubuntu works great (other than video, which is what I wanted to improve with the driver) and now it won't boot at all


Well, if my solution works, I will try to help you installing the driver in such a way that it works. And after we have done that too, I will assist you with installing VLC Player to make sure that you have a media program supporting video acceleration.


----------



## speedy11131 (Dec 28, 2010)

It still says that


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 28, 2010)

It's an Atom based netbook, right? Why don't you just install Ubuntu Netbook Edition? Should work flawless.


----------



## speedy11131 (Dec 28, 2010)

It won't show that when rebooting?
Also, how do I tell GRUB to remove entries that are no longer valid?


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 28, 2010)

speedy11131 said:


> It won't show that when rebooting?
> Also, how do I tell GRUB to remove entries that are no longer valid?



Never found a way without going into the menu.lst file (I think that's what it's called) and editing them directly.


----------



## speedy11131 (Dec 28, 2010)

So I tried the Ubuntu Netbook Edition and right off the bat I don't like the interface, makes the computer look like a toy for a five year old or something. Where is the standard Ubuntu interface gone? Can I switch it back?

Just want a fast distro that can install the nvidia drivers with no fuss.


----------



## Mike0409 (Dec 29, 2010)

If your looking at distros, check out http://distrowatch.com/ 

Personally the Ubuntu Netbook addition is by far the quickest and easiest to use starting off.  A more professional (Enterprise oriented) distro would be Fedora, but requires a bit more tweaking.  

I run Ubuntu on my laptop and its got Nvidia drivers had no problems installing them.  Also you can change the color scheme of the interface, but the layout is what it is.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2010)

speedy11131 said:


> It won't show that when rebooting?
> Also, how do I tell GRUB to remove entries that are no longer valid?


Well, they are still valid of course. The old Linux kernels are not removed, because someone might use a program that is not compatible with a newer kernel. So the old entries are left were they are just in case.

A solution (to uninstall the old kernels and remove their entries in the GRUB menu) someone on these forums once gave:



> You have to go into /boot,
> look for anything suffixed with the old kernel version and delete it,
> then go into / and delete... vmlinuz.old (?).....
> then run sudo update-grub



I never tried this myself, because I am not disturbed by the list of kernels (and when a new version of Ubuntu (11.04 will be the next, in march) is there, I usually do a fresh install instead of an upgrade. So then the list is short again.

And as said before, if you don't like the theme, adjust the colours to your liking.


----------



## speedy11131 (Dec 29, 2010)

I see, I'll keep them for now just in case.
After some more hunting, I found there's a way to boot it with the old standard Ubuntu inferface instead of the 5 year old toy look, so I'm happy about that.

However after installing the nvidia driver, I now get (after rebooting)
note: I installed the driver it told me to in Jockey, not the one off the nvidia website.

No devices detected.
Fatal server error:
no screens found

I have a feeling this netbook hates Linux... or at least distros based on Debian...


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2010)

I pointed to the netbook edition because it is adapted for smaller screens and typical netbook hardware. So that menu's fit etc. It's a netbook that you own, for Pete's sake, not a full size laptop. So I respect that little fact and trey to suggest stuff specificly designed for your hardware.

There should be an "appearances" menu, in which you should be able to select a different theme, or change the looks of a different one. Just get a little creative with the thing, to get things like you want them. For serious computing (school/work) you still have your desktop, so just start playing and experimenting. The best way to learn about Linux. HF & GL. 

The best Linux-friendly drivers are curently made by ATI/AMD and Intel, AFAIK.  Just try manual install of the driver instead, then. Read the guides Nvidia provides carefully though, if you do so. May be helpful.


----------



## speedy11131 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry if my previous post came off as rude lol, I was a bit annoyed that Ubuntu devs decided to mess with a good interface.
There's a drop down menu when you boot, at least for now... rumor is they'll switch to the new interface for desktop version as well 

No devices detected.
Fatal server error:
no screens found


There's no manual way to fix that error? 
Thx for all your help btw.


----------



## Thatguy (Jan 3, 2011)

Just install winxp, it just works.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 3, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> Just install winxp, it just works.



Well, you need a valid key for that.


----------



## Thatguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, you need a valid key for that.



I'd bet the laptop came with windows on it. It should still have a key.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 7, 2011)

Not a Windows XP key, but a Windows 7 key. Quite a difference.


----------



## Thatguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Not a Windows XP key, but a Windows 7 key. Quite a difference.



  uuggghhh, I feel your pain on windows 7. 

  There are places a person could find a legitimate win XP disc and key. If one where so inclined. 

  Or you could just put win7 back on it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> uuggghhh, I feel your pain on windows 7.



Instead of behaving like that, you could do decent suggestions that might help the TS instead of just moaning that he should get Windows XP. The TS already wrote that Linux Mint was not fast enough for him on his netbook, so XP won't suffice either in a speed point of view. So there is no point in looking for an unused XP key somewhere.

@ Speedy11131: best reinstall Linux Mint, as that worked more or less. Or ask further on http://ubuntuforums.org/


----------

